# Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinions?



## Stu Worrall (13 Nov 2012)

hi all

thinking of buying one of these with my winnings from the aquatics live comp (thanks ukaps  )

Anyone got any opinions of it as it has both positive and negative reviews on zooplus.de  The eheim rep at aquatics live mentioned about a V2 but I didnt quite catch everything he said


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

Just wow. Mines excellent on every front. Flow rates good and settings are easy once you know them.

It's the size of a fridge though and potentially a tad overpowered on my 600x400x400  

My experience with mine is nothing but fantastic. It just feels good to the touch too.


----------



## Westyggx (13 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

Mines good as well however I wish I had the USB stick so I could programme the settings as I can't work them out manually, I have mine on manual now an have to turn the flow down at night as its in my bedroom and is a tad loud when everything is silent. Apart from that its all good


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

I would buy the USB, but I have a mac. Which isn't supported.


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

thanks both.  ive gone for one with their 10% off first orders 

It will replace my tetratec ex1200 so looking forward to getting it.  I did look at the usb unit but ive also got a mac so it wont work.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

 
You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Westyggx (13 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I would buy the USB, but I have a mac. Which isn't supported.



That's lame I've just bought a Mac mini


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

Yeah I've got the MacBook Pro. Nice kit. Shame about compatibility issues.


----------



## Antipofish (14 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Mines good as well however I wish I had the USB stick so I could programme the settings as I can't work them out manually, I have mine on manual now an have to turn the flow down at night as its in my bedroom and is a tad loud when everything is silent. Apart from that its all good



If you need a hand PM me, I have worked out how to do it all  



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I would buy the USB, but I have a mac. Which isn't supported.



Doesn't your Mac have Bootcamp on it so you can boot it up in Windows too ?  any Mac with that on, as long as you have windows too, should work


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (14 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

Yeah, just looking into it now Chris.
Didn't know about it


----------



## Westyggx (14 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you programme it to go down at night time automatically chris?


----------



## alzak (15 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

I do have both on my tank Ex1200 and 2078e, EX1200 is year older and never let me down where 2078e was replaced under warranty ... if You buy from zooplus keep some spare filter at home as warranty repair takes up to 8 weeks.


----------



## Antipofish (16 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will send a reply at the weekend mate. Am away at the mo.


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

Thanks for the advice all and the pm antipo.  Looking forward To it arriving. They had to alter my order as I'd added some cheap seiryu but they don't ship that abroad  still 239 euro is lots cheaper than £329 on the uk site (minus the 10percent). He'll of a difference in price!


----------



## sanj (17 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

It is worth checking ebay sometimes. I got a brand new 2180 for £200, it would have been cheaper save for the last min bids.


----------



## Antipofish (17 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here you go...



 - Adjust the flowrate of what will be the SECOND 12 hours (IE the period that will start 12 hours from doing this), using the up/down arrows on the control panel.

 - Press the “S” button for at least 2 seconds until the yellow LED starts to flash.

 - Set the flowrate for the FIRST (current) 12 hours. This must be adjusted within 10 seconds.

 - Two flowrates in a 12-hour alternation are now activated.  

 - Simples


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

Is there any benefit to lowering the turnover at night then?


----------



## Antipofish (17 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Is there any benefit to lowering the turnover at night then?



Absolutely. Fish DO have to sleep, and the flow rates we have in our tanks are often higher than in the natural environments for certain fish.  The high flow is essentially to give good CO2 distribution, so not necessary when the CO2 is off.  It saves energy. And importantly for me, it means I cannot even hear the filter (although its very quiet in the first place).


----------



## Mitch (21 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

i have had mine about 2 years i think maybe more. I bought it to be able to turn it down at night for the noise but never bothered because its so quiet. I also bought from zooplus and would recommend getting a better/proper plug converter as the one supplied is crap. Also the usb thingy is something i wish i had because i have no idea how to adjust anything but flow rate lol. I once got it stuck in river mode which was cool but when introducing new fish its not the best. 

Absolutly amazing filter loads of space for media and the prefilter means maintenance is not needed very regularly at all, generally every 3 months i will clean the filter out and replace filter floss if i can be bothered and tbh i have left it longer than that without any issues


----------



## Stu Worrall (22 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

I got mine in a coffin like box yesterday along with some more siporax and spare pads.  Ill be fitting it soon and moving over from the ex1200


----------



## Westyggx (29 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> I got mine in a coffin like box yesterday along with some more siporax and spare pads.  Ill be fitting it soon and moving over from the ex1200



Ordered my USB controller yesterday from Zooplus.de, got it for 46 Euros and free delivery. £62 in the Uk shop!


----------



## Antipofish (29 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, I haven't sent you my bill for Internet Consultancy yet   

Seriously though, does it only work with PC ?  And what level of Windows is the minimum ? I have bootcamp and Windows on my Macbook but its the one pre Vista.


----------



## Westyggx (29 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol i actually ordered it before you replied i opend the uk version at the same time. 

No idea mate i hope it works with Windows 7 though.. i configured my mac mini yesterday so need to install bootcamp tonight.


----------



## Antipofish (29 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> lol i actually ordered it before you replied i opend the uk version at the same time.
> 
> No idea mate i hope it works with Windows 7 though.. i configured my mac mini yesterday so need to install bootcamp tonight.



OK Now I hope it doesn't work !!! LOL.  You have a mac mini ?  B4STARD !!!


----------



## Westyggx (29 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

Yeh got it on finance got the i7 for £33 a month mate not fixed either! Can pay it off whenever I want. Next thing ill ask you is how to install windows 7 on boot camp with a USB pen drive lol


----------



## Antipofish (29 Nov 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Yeh got it on finance got the i7 for £33 a month mate not fixed either! Can pay it off whenever I want. Next thing ill ask you is how to install windows 7 on boot camp with a USB pen drive lol



You better ask Paulo that, lol. Cos I wouldn't know where to start on that one.


----------



## Westyggx (4 Dec 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

Ok so I received my eheim USB controller, first thoughts after install is that the software is not very stable at all.  Constantly says not connected, and the software stalls and crashes.

I can get all the different modes to load apart from the 12 hour bio function which for some reason displays like this image






It should not display 'constant flow' should just have the clock.

Does anyone have any ideas on how I rectify this? I set the times for low flow for this morning so when I woke up I checked but it hasn't kicked in.


----------



## Alastair (4 Dec 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

Is the filter still set in manual mode with the orange light mate??? Manual mode needs to be turned off on the filter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx (4 Dec 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

Not sure? I set up all the different options and saved them so you can "load" the settings. I simply loaded the bio mode i created, when i looked this morning though the filter lights did look orange but was fully lit, ie all the lights were on.


----------



## Alastair (4 Dec 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Not sure? I set up all the different options and saved them so you can "load" the settings. I simply loaded the bio mode i created, when i looked this morning though the filter lights did look orange but was fully lit, ie all the lights were on.



I'd take out the USB stick and do a reset on the filter( it's in the booklet) and then try it again mate. The date looks wrong on that lol. It's next year!! 
Have you set the bio flow for 12hours full and 12hours reduced?? 
Ps, would it not be better to have the low flow set from when lights go off and not in the morning?? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx (4 Dec 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

Ok ill give that a go tonight mate, yes thats how i had it set up as i wanted it to reduce flow by half from 9pm until 9am and then full flow from 9am until 9pm, thats how i realised this morning that it hadnt worked as it was at full flow.

that 2013 date is the date im next supposed to clean my filter lol.


----------



## Alastair (4 Dec 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

Are the lights on the filter green by the way mate?? You said it's orange but that to me indicates its still in manual mode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx (4 Dec 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

No there green, but I think there is one orange light on as well


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Dec 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

That orange light indicates full flow I believe. So it will do that when at optimal performance during 'high flow' hours.

Don't know about the software though mate sorry.


----------



## Antipofish (4 Dec 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> That orange light indicates full flow I believe. So it will do that when at optimal performance during 'high flow' hours.
> 
> Don't know about the software though mate sorry.



It doesnt necessarily mean FULL full flow.  I know that sounds Irish but there are several levels of flow once the orange light shows   Normal, Blow your Socks Off and Typhoon Wendy level


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Dec 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*


----------



## Zayvin (6 Dec 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

Had my two for over a year now and both flawless. They are on a 300L discus tank and i have only had to clean them twice so far!

I think i got them from the same place, but on special £199 each


----------



## Westyggx (6 Dec 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

Ok so i managed to sort the controller out on my mums laptop instead of my mac (bootcamped) and its worked fine, flow comes on full at 10:00 and cuts by half at 10:00pm. Pretty happy with that.


----------



## Alastair (6 Dec 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

Crappy mac book (cough) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx (6 Dec 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Crappy mac book (cough)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Crappy Eheim mate for not making the software available on other operating systems lol!

Next problem to tackle is the Seneye!


----------



## Antipofish (6 Dec 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second you on that.  But crappy Apple too for making the bootcamp interface between the PC and MAC side of the computer such a pain in the 4rse.  I still have not managed to get my bootcamped Windows to access my wireless router.


----------



## Westyggx (6 Dec 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

I couldn't install windows with boot camp, I had to install it via VMWARE let me know if you need any help with that.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Dec 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

I hate the issues with windows/mac linking. They'll probably release a mac one? Won't they?


----------



## Westyggx (6 Dec 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

Doubt it mate think its been out or a while now and the box says pc only


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Dec 2012)

*Re: Eheim Electronic Filter Professional 3E 700 2078 opinion*

Hmm yeah I suppose, they're a pretty old school company though aren't they! 

Suppose there's always the buttons to use on top of the filter


----------

